# Fitness a huge part



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I believe your health is one of the things you Absolutely take care off. Without your health you have nothing!! Taking multivitamin, walking or running , working out and eating right. Remember start small and light. Because when SHTF you will thank yourself


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been wrestling with the notion of getting back into an exercise program. Sounds easy, right? Ha!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Remember start small and light. Because when SHTF you will thank yourself


Well the other school of thought is a big belly is like money in the bank... calories in storage & ready to go. Skinny folk will run out before me.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Its 100% worth it!!



Denton said:


> I've been wrestling with the notion of getting back into an exercise program. Sounds easy, right? Ha!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I skipped the Gym today, which makes it 4,380 days in a row...

My knees are shot, my back is bad... however, I have lots of preps, lots of knowledge, and my aim is true.... and my truck will haul lots of crap.. if I have to run and gun like I did in the Corps - the bad guys better let me take a nap between 5 and 6


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Best to try and put yourself in the best health position possible. Just enhances your survival chances. I'll never be Rocky but I can do better than I am.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Being in the best shape that you can is essential to survival. Once the poop goes down, your heart will start racing and so will your breathing. You will get that initial adrenaline rush that will help some but it won't last long. Once it's gone, that's where your physical fitness will shine....or not. Doing anything is better than nothing. You don't have to lift weights or run miles upon miles. Just get out there and be as active as you can. Walk, ride a bike, take the stairs, pace around, stretch, keep that blood flowing through those muscles and joints. Maintain that mobility. I'm a firm believer that, if you don't use it, you lose it. Specially the older we get. I may not be as long on the tooth as some of you, but I ain't no spring chicken neither. I understand being physically broke. I have hip, back, shoulder and knee problems but I refuse to let it keep me down. When it hurts I take it easy and when it doesn't I push a little harder. I am making it worse? Maybe, maybe not, but I can say that I'm in better shape than most my age and my physical ability to fight after the initial skirmish will still be there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

i work on my fitness daily. gym and cardio.

but i do have to say....since i went whole food plant based for chow, my fitness level has turned up.

i was even able to get off prescription drugs, from not eating any meat or animal products. no dairy, no cokes and to me the hardest to give up was them evil monster energy drinks. this has been alittle over 120 days


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

When I was 40, I could run 3 miles, at an 7 minute pace. But now-a-days, it is all that I can do to walk 3 miles. But, I forgive me.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

61 today...yea me!
as most days started off at the gym...my run time and weigh in


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not run much now days and I am a lot weaker still I carry 2 50 pound feed bags over 200 feet - not because I have to, I could park close and move one at a time, rather just to make me work a little bit. This past spring went on a backpacking trip walking 38 miles with hammock, stove, filter, food in 2 days. 

I do a lifting routine and walk . My neighbors think I am crazy I am sure seeing me out in the pastures checking on cattle carrying my backpack. 

If I spent the day helping one of my neighbors bailing hay I do not work out but If I have a day without doing any heavy work I do something for exercise . Cross fit is what the exercise folks would call it. 

Main thing is to keep moving so you can keep the weight off blood pressure down.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> I do not run much now days and I am a lot weaker still I carry 2 50 pound feed bags over 200 feet - not because I have to, I could park close and move one at a time, rather just to make me work a little bit. This past spring went on a backpacking trip walking 38 miles with hammock, stove, filter, food in 2 days.
> 
> I do a lifting routine and walk . My neighbors think I am crazy I am sure seeing me out in the pastures checking on cattle carrying my backpack.
> 
> ...


FITNESS!!! 
Anyone that is still smoking on this forum isn't prepping to stay alive.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Agree if you smoke you need to try and stop I never did . Glad I never started as I have seen some folks struggle to stop. 

I found that once I retired from the army I did not like running alone , had little time for it for about 12 years and to find a safe running area would have to drive into town . I had several bone spurs and am again fighting one along with a tendon in the same leg that wants to act up . Very painful - massage and stretching does help but it still hurts like a Mx#[email protected] F###@r when I stand up after having sat for more than 5 minutes. This one has been hurting for about a year and a half. bone spurs int he past have resolved themselves in a year. Thinking I will have to go see a surgeon and see if they can help.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I think I really need to re-join the YMCA. Working out at home doesn't work for me. I always end up doing chores instead.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Always think taking care of your body is the first step to prepping. If the SHTF you better be healthy!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You look good! I've been a whole food herbivore for 8 years now, it's nice  Once per year I'd grab a bite of something wild though, to treat myself.



hardcore said:


> i work on my fitness daily. gym and cardio.
> 
> but i do have to say....since i went whole food plant based for chow, my fitness level has turned up.
> 
> ...


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

I've started working out again, but I realize I'll never be in my prime again.
This was taken just before I went to jump school








An here is a pic taken last week.








Hey, round is a shape!

(The above pictures may or may not be me, or could be random pics from the internet and used for demonstration purposes only.


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Live an active lifestyle. If you work in a cubicle, find a way out. Now. 
I do regular cardio, with some weights. My knees are shot from being USMC Infantry, but the bike and stair machine are low impact now. Glucosamine is my friend. 
In a SHTF scenario, most of us will be "hoofing it" at some point. The whole idea of being a survivalist is being able to carry your own weight, at all times. Those that don't probably won't make it past the second die-off.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Agree if you smoke you need to try and stop I never did . Glad I never started as I have seen some folks struggle to stop.
> 
> I found that once I retired from the army I did not like running alone , had little time for it for about 12 years and to find a safe running area would have to drive into town . I had several bone spurs and am again fighting one along with a tendon in the same leg that wants to act up . Very painful - massage and stretching does help but it still hurts like a Mx#[email protected] F###@r when I stand up after having sat for more than 5 minutes. This one has been hurting for about a year and a half. bone spurs int he past have resolved themselves in a year. Thinking I will have to go see a surgeon and see if they can help.


That cramping could be a potassium deficiency. Check out Dr Berg (you tube) on that. He recommends two large dark green leafy salads per day. I hope you can avoid the surgeon, good luck to you.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

